# Rabbit hunting



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

What is the best way to hunt and shoot rabbit. Thanks


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there, nice to see another New Zealander around









First of all, the question you have stated is bit ..... vague

Any 'Hunting' slingshot bands/tubes are capable of hunting rabbit, but most importantly shot placement is crucial in a clean kill. ( Head shot, vital organs etc.)

Most hunters prefer 12mm/.44 lead balls, and maybe even possibly 3/8" (9.5mm) steel balls that are easily available at your Sports store.
If you have some time surf around the "Slingshot hunting" sub forums, and you'll get some good ideas on what people use and hunt with.

Good luck.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks do you have any tips for hunting rabbits


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you a good shot?
 








I would say ... If you can hit a 1" circle from a distance of 10-15m consistently ( say 8-9/10 shots ) you are ready to hunt most small-mid game.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

When hunting Cottontail rabbits try to walk quietly and not spook any wildlife. Look under bushes and shrubs for two black round dots...suddenly the form of a rabbit hunkered down will appear out of nowhere. Don't look directly at the rabbit when you stop to shoot as it may spook. Draw the slingshot away from the rabbit and swing around until you are there. Let the shot go as gently as you can for accuracy. don't try to add power by pulling back further than when you practice. With stout bands and 40 to 50 caliber lead ammo one hit and it is food for your family to enjoy.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know the law in NZ, but in principle, Smitty describes a good technique. You cannot beat a heavy projectile flung as fast as possible. The key however, is to perfect your aim so that you can quickly draw on and expect to hit an object the size of a squash ball from whatever distance to the quarry that you are able to get within. Know the limits of your abilities and shoot only if you can expect to get a clean kill.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hunting with slingshots in NZ is legal, Though. You have to be older than 16 years old to own a slingshot or have adult supervision.


----------

